# Canadian buying Worldmark resale question



## tugg (Nov 12, 2010)

I am looking at buying my first timeshare and have decided on a Workmark resale.  My question is, are there any extra steps or procedures that I need to watch out for being a Canadian buying from a American?


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 12, 2010)

There won't be any special steps because you are Canadian.  Buy from a reputable reseller or check out world mark by owners wesite and bulletin board.  There are actually Canadian accounts out there but the maintenance fees are still in US dollars.  A lot of people say don't buy them since they can not be combined with an American account.  I actually bought a Canadian account since at the time the price was right.  I can do anything else with it I can rent my points to others or rent points from them.  Lots of good information on World mark by owners forum about how to maximize trade power or get reservations without using points etc.  I still like TUG the most but people on WM by owners are great too.

Joan


----------



## tugg (Nov 13, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> A lot of people say don't buy them since they can not be combined with an American account.  I actually bought a Canadian account since at the time the price was right.  I can do anything else with it I can rent my points to others or rent points from them.
> 
> Joan




Thanks Joan.  What does combined with a American Account mean?  If I buy from a American, will I then have a American account?  And then I can't then buy a separate Worldmark from a Canadian and combine points?  Any other differences?


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 13, 2010)

Worldmark Canadian accounts were set up in Canada subject to that country's laws which are more protective than US laws.  Wyndham can't or won't combine a US and Canadian account.   There's quite a bit of good info on the details at www.wmowners.com: http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27290

Sue


----------

